# New Powerhead Too Strong?



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Rhom that is about 7 inches in length in a 75 aquarium. The Aquarium is being filtered by an Eheim 2217 and Magnum HOT. Yesterday I decided to upgrade the powerhead from the older Koralia 2 to the newer Koralia Evolution 2 1050 gph model. I had it placed at the bottom of the aquarium going from right to left close to the bottom of the aquarium, but after a while the Rhoms breathing seemed a little too rapid. I have since moved the pump closer to the top of the aquarium which seems to have helped some but I am wondering if I selected a pump that is too strong for my fish.

Is this a matter of positioning or does it take a while for a fish to get used to a new powerhead? Thank you all for your input and suggestions


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Positioning is everything.

I'd run it higher in the tank, making sure there is some 'dead space' for the fish to hang out and rest.
IMO, there should be more 'dead space' than 'current space.'

Another thing I feel pretty strongly about, upon which others might not agree, is that in most cases (especially in 'smaller' tanks) the powerhead should be turned off completely at night.
This can easily be achieved by hooking it up to a timer.

In my pygo tank for instance, I have a powerful powerhead that's set to come on for 10 minutes, then off for 15... throughout the day and completely off at night.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

like what pman said, position is everything, place it mid or upper section of the tank and you'll see the difference. you can place it at upper section and pointing downward.

turning the powerhead on and off may reduce its lifetime, its really depends on the design of the powerhead.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I think a 1k gph is a little high for a 75 but if you position it rite it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a Koralia 750 in mine flow is perfect







1050 is great for my 125


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would just run it mid way up the tank. Ive have the k4 in my 65g tank before and its fine. P's will often rest on the bottom so if you put it mid way up the main current should go over them. Some driftwood or rock is also good to give them places with broken current.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I have the big 1600gph hydor in my 125G, and my Manny loves it. IMO since you cant turn the current off in the river and in nature piranhas tend to be in faster moving water, I say leave the powerhead running. If it worries you, get a lesser poweful powerhead, its not going to hurt anything. Like others say its a good thing to leave dead spots in the tank and by putting decor and driftwood in to break the current up is a great idea. I have my powehead facing towards the top and going down a bit so theres a nice stream of current and when my manny gets sick of the current he'll go and chill below the powerhead or at the other end of the tank where the powerhead isn't.


----------

